# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  «Незапланированные» покупки «планируются» заранее

## Irina

*ПИТТСБУРГ, 8 мая. Любопытными результатами полевого исследования, проведённого в нескольких магазинах Техаса, поделились учёные из университетов Питтсбурга и Бейлора.*

Как передает Membrana.ru, авторы опыта встречали покупателей на входе в магазин и спрашивали, что люди намерены приобрести, сколько рассчитывают потратить денег на запланированные товары и какую сумму готовы в итоге оставить на кассе. На выходе покупатели демонстрировали приобретённое, показывали чеки и снова отвечали на вопросы.

В ходе эксперимента выяснилось, что более 75% опрошенных заранее закладывали в бюджет незапланированные покупки и, что удивительно, очень точно предсказывали, сколько денег они оставят в магазине. В среднем разница между запланированными и незапланированными расходами составила всего лишь 47 центов.

Учёные пришли к выводу, что потр***тели ожидают «забытых потребностей», понимают, что им придётся столкнуться с «незапланированными желаниями» и даже рассчитывают сделать «импульсивные покупки».

Статья с подробной информацией об эксперименте будет опубликована в августовском номере Journal of Consumer Research. И, как ожидается, будет полезна маркетологам.

Напомним, ранее сотрудники исследовательской компании OnePoll вычислили, что каждая женщина тратит на шопинг почти 400 часов в год. Таким образом, дамы проводят в магазинах почти три года своей жизни.

В среднем 2 тысячи женщин, принявших участие в исследовании, совершают 301 поход по магазинам в год. Общая продолжительность женского шопинга при этом составляет 399 часов и 46 минут в год. То есть каждый год в магазинах представительницы прекрасной половины человечества проводят более 16 дней. Как подсчитали в OnePoll, за 63 года таким образом набирается по 2 года 10 месяцев шопинга на каждую даму.

Ежегодно покупка одежды и приобретение еды отнимают у женщин примерно равное время. Так, на 84 посещения продуктовых магазинов в год они тратят 94 часа и 55 минут, а на 30 походов по магазинам одежды — 100 часов и 48 минут. Впрочем, если сюда приплюсовать также покупку обуви (40 часов 30 минут в год), аксессуаров (29 часов 31 минута), не говоря уж о праздном рассматривании витрин (48 часов и 51 минута), то результат будет уже совсем иным. Большую часть из 25 тысяч 184 часов и 53 минут, которые женщины тратят на шопинг, приходятся именно на покупки модных вещей.

Кроме того, выяснили авторы исследования, 31 час 21 минуту в год женщины тратят на покупку книг, 17 часов и 33 минуты выбирают и приобретают парфюмерию и косметику, а 36 часов и 21 минуту ежегодно тратят на покупку подарков.

----------


## Irina

> В среднем разница между запланированными и незапланированными расходами составила всего лишь 47 центов.


Если бы у  нас проводился такой опрос, думаю такой мелкой суммой дело не обошлось бы. У нас люди более импульсивные по характеру.

----------

